# Taking the plunge ... 2002 M3 SMG Cab



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

Bimmerfest clinched it for me. All those nice M3s. So, I'm going to part with my ESS supercharged 323CiC and upgrade to an M3 Cab. Got a June build slot for MSRP.

On Order - 
2002 M3 Cab
Jet Black
Cinnamon Leather
Bi-Xenon
Nav
HK Sound
Heated Seats
Rain Sensor

Planned extras
6 disc changer
clear or body colored reflectors on the bumper
Eisenmann exhaust
SSR 19" rims with Potenza S-03s (once the factory rubber goes ...)


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The clear corners (turn signals) are standard on the M3.

The SMG is wonderful. I wondered abouyt it, not being able to drive one before, but I am extremely happy with it.

Consider doing the Performance Center Delivery. That way you get to drive one of their SMG cars before you have to drive yours. Also the trip is great fun, and the drive home gets that 1200 mile break in out of the way.

Think hard about the NAV. The BMW NAV is pretty bad. Roundel did an article that blasted it. I decided against it, and got a Garmin Street Pilot III. A LOT less money ($750) and a MUCH better GPS system. It isn't as neat an installation, but I prefer function.


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> *The clear corners (turn signals) are standard on the M3.*


He said clear reflectors - on the bumper. I'm getting body-colored ones, myself.



Pinecone said:


> *Think hard about the NAV. The BMW NAV is pretty bad. Roundel did an article that blasted it. I decided against it, and got a Garmin Street Pilot III. A LOT less money ($750) and a MUCH better GPS system. It isn't as neat an installation, but I prefer function. *


Where in the dash layout did you put your aftermarket NAV? I didn't order BMW NAV either, but I would consider it later depending on price, expected use, and how well it installs.


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*Comments on the Nav*

I have had the BMW Nav on my 740i Sport (what a car !) and on my existing ESS supercharged 323CiC for the last 2 years, so I'm aware of the the pros and cons. Yes, the Lexus system is much better, but I still like the functionality and have grown somewhat dependent on it.

I intend to get clear or maybe body colored reflectors on the front bumper.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry, I misread. Any source for GOOD clear relfectors? I have heard that most are iffy.

WRT the nav, I put the mount on top of the dash in the center. It is up where you can see the dispaly with no problem, and I get great reception with the standard antenna on the unit. No remote or external antenna needed.

Where I mounted it, it doesn't blcok any view, since what you see on the other side is the hood. I also mounted it a little fromt eh windshield to easier reach the buttons. It is very convenient for both the driver and the passenger to operate and read.

I bought mine from a place called Toy Farming.  They sell mainly diecast toys of farm equipment, but also the best prices on Garmin GPS units. (www.toyfarming.com). For accessories I found GPS Discount to be about the best prices and availability (www.gpsdiscount.com). Their prices on the unit itself are alo very good, if you want to do one stop shopping.

I will try and get a couple of pictures this weekend.


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*Update - June 7 build date !*

I can't believe my great luck. I have a early June build date ! So chances are I can pick the car up in early July at the PDC in South Carolina.


----------

